# Juwel Lido 120 or Haqos Q-620?



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi all,

I am going to buy a tank and would like some oppinions on both tanks Juwel Lido 120 or Haqos Q-620. The Juwel tank is more expensive. What do you think? 

Thanks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have never heard of either of the 2 tanks..


----------

